# File server specs



## jamesvas (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello there. I really don't know where to post this, I'm sorry if I post this in the wrong forum.

I really need help on this one. I'm planning to make a file server out of an old (1 yr used) machine. So I'm putting it in a fill-in-the-blanks type of a question. Below is the current specs of the old machine I need you guys to fill in the blanks with the right specs to make it a file server serving up to 50 concurrent connections. Mostly hosting office files like Word documents, Excel, power point presentations, images and etc. No music and video files will be stored.

Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 2800 MHz (8 x 350)
Motherboard: Intel DG31PR P35/G33/G31
RAM: ___???____ 
Hard Drives: ___???____ _(please specify the brand and how many needed)_ 
LAN/NIC:___???____ _(please specify the brand and how many needed)_
OS: Windows 2003 Server

I really want to keep the current processor, motherboard and the OS. It would be such a waste not to use them anymore. Thank you in advance.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

You will get different opinions from different people
RAM: 4 GB Would be enough
Hard Drive: 1TB Seagate Hard Drive which would be 32MB Buffer & 7200.10 RPM or you could go for 300GB 10000RPM Seagate Hard Drive which would cost more
LAN/NIC: I would suggest you get 1000Mbps but your switch & router also should be 1000Mbps
OS: You could go for Windows 2000 Server instead. but its really your choice


----------



## jamesvas (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks man.. I'll look into this..

1TB Seagate Hard Drive which would be 32MB Buffer & 7200.10 RPM or you could go for 300GB 10000RPM Seagate Hard Drive which would cost more


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Brand is more of an opinion then anything. You could get a half dozen answers for that. How you partition those drives is more important then anything. As well as if you are going to use RAID and how you are going to back it all up!


----------

